# اعطال السيارة وحلولها/ 16 عطل



## طارق حسن محمد (8 يونيو 2010)

*اعطال السيارة وحلولها 
اولا : المحرك

المحرك لا يدور عند إدارة المفتاح
أسباب العطل - العــــــــلاج 
ضعف البطارية أو تلفها 
- اشحن البطارية أو غيرها 

رداءة توصيل كابلات البطارية 
- نظف أقطاب البطارية أو غير الكابلات 
التشغيل خلال دفع العربة مع تعشيق السرعة الثانية 

احتمال وجود ماء داخل السلندرات أو حشر المكابس 
- لابد من اللجوء لميكانيكي متخصص للكشف والإصلاح 

وجود خطأ في تعشيق ترس المارش مع ترس الحدافة وعادة ما ينتج عن ذلك صوت عند محاولة الإدارة
- يعاد تربيط وضبط المارش في مكانه الصحيح لاحتمال 
عطل في مفتاح التوصيل الرئيسي 
- إصلح العيب أو استبدل قفل الكونتاكت

المحرك يدور ببطء ولكن لا يبدأ الحركة 
أسباب العطل - العــــــــلاج 
ضعف البطارية 
- أعد شحن البطارية إذا تأكدغير البطارية إذا تأكد تلف البطارية 

سوء التوصيلات أو تآكل الكابلات الرئيسية 
- غير الكابلات التالفة أو أعد إحكام الوصلات

عدم تلامس الكابل الأرضي مع الهيكل جيداً 
- نظف مكان الوصلة جيداً واحكم الربط 

عيب في المارش 
- يزال العيب أو يستبدل المارش

زيادة لزوجة الزيت في كرتير الزيت 
- يفرغ الزيت ويعاد الملء بزيت ذو لزوجة مناسبة 

المحرك يدور بطريقة عادية ولكن لا يبدأ في الاشعال 
أسباب العطل - العــــــــلاج 
اختبر وجود الكهرباء في سلك البوجيهات إذا تأكد وجود عيب في دورة الاشعال فقد يكون هناك عدم وجود كهرباء في أسلاك البوجيهات 
اختبر الكهرباء القادمة من البوبينة واختبر الأسلاك الموصلة للبوبينة واختبر غطاء الاسبراتير من حيث الشروخ أو الرطوبة واختبر أيضاً الأبلاتين وتأكد من عدم وجود قصور في أي منها أو فصل في أي منها عدم وجود كهرباء في سلك التوصيل من الاسبرتير للبوجيه 
انزع فلتر الهواء وراقب سلامة عمل بوابات الكربراتير وتأكد من أنه يقوم برش البنزين عند ضغط دواسة البنزين عند وجود كهرباء في اسلاك البوجيهات ويدل على ذلك حدوث شرارة بين أي سلك من أسلاك البوجيهات عند تقريب طرفه من جسم المحرك لمسافة 5 - 10 م وإدارة المارش 

المحرك يدور ولكن لا يبدأ في الإشعال 
أسباب العطل - العــــــــلاج 
اختبر عمل طلمبة الوقود بنزع خرطوم توصيل الوقود من ناحية الكربراتير ثم ادر المحرك بالمارش واختبر اندفاع البنزين من الخرطوم مع دوران المحرك
اضغط بدال البنزين عدة مرات وانظر خلال الكربراتير فإذا بدا جافاً فإن ذلك يعني وجود شوائب في فونيات الكربراتير وفي مدخل غرفة العوامة ويجب تنظيفها وإذا بدا الكربراتير به آثار بنزين فذلك يعني أن العيب في شمعات الاحتراق ويجب فكها والتأكد من سلامتها ومن الخلوص بين طرفيها عند التأكد من وصول البنزين للكربراتير 
تأكد من وجود بنزين في تنك السيارة لأنه في بعض الأحيان يعطي عداد البنزين قراءة خاطئة عدم وجود بنزين في التنك
تأكد من سلامة توصيلات خراطيم البنزين وعدم وجود سد بها تأكد من نظافة فلتر البنزين افتح غطاء طلمبة البنزين ونظف الطلمبة من الداخل وأعد الغطاء مع التأكد من احكام إغلاقه في حالة طلمبة البنزين الميكانيكية 

المحرك يحدث فيه " باك فاير " أو تخرج شحنة بنزين من الكربراتير
أسباب العطل - العــــــــلاج 
أسباب العطل أعد ضبط توقيت الاسبراتير 
خطأ في ضبط توقيت الاسبراتير 
وجود رطوبة في غطاء الاسبراتير أو في أسلاك الاسبراتير جففه جيداً وتأكد من سلامة توقيت الاشتعال 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ثانيا : اداء المحرك

المحرك يبطل في السرعات البطيئة والمحرك بارد
أسباب العطل - العــــــــلاج 
اضبط صمام الخانق (الشفاط)
صمام الخانق (الشفاط) يحتاج ضبط 
أعد تشغيل وصلات التشغيل وغير التالف منها 
صمام الخانق (الشفاط) لا يعمل 
يعاد ضبط عدد اللفات ليكون حوالي 700 لفة / دقيقة 
السرعة البطيئة مضبوطة على عدد لفات قليل جداً 

المحرك يبطل في السرعات البطيئة حتى بعد التسخين 
أسباب العطل - العــــــــلاج 

عدم ضبط الهواء والبنزين بطريقة صحيحة 
- يعاد ضبط الهواء والبنزين للسرعة البطيئة 

سدد في " باك " نافورة السرعة البطيئة 
- نظف الباك النافورة جيداً 

زرجنة في صمام الخانق (الشفاط) 
- تأكد من سلامة عمل الخانق (الشفاط)

نقطة تلامس " الابلاتين " متآكلة أو غير مضبوطة 
- نظف وأعد ضبط خلوص نقط التلامس في الموزع 

طفح الكربراتير (الشرقان)
-أعد ضبط مستوى البنزين في غرفة العوامة بضبط العوامة 

وجود تسرب في الخلخلة الناتجة عن حركة المكابس 
-تأكد من احكام ربط كل من الكربراتير وفرن الحر وكل التوصيلات الموصلة في فرن الحر 


عدم انتظام السرعة البطيئة للمحرك 
أسباب العطل - العــــــــلاج 

عدم ضبط السرعة ومخلوط الكربراتير 
-أعد ضبط المخلوط للسرعة البطيئة وأعد ضبط عدد اللفات للسرعة البطيئة 

وجود تسريب في إحكام التفريغ الناتج عن حركة الاسطوانات مما يؤدي إلى دخول هواء عن طريق الكربراتير ونقل قوة المخلوط الداخل 
عدم ضبط خلوص قاطع تيار الموزع " الأبلاتين " أو تآكل طرفيه 
-أعد الضبط 

عدم ضبط خلوص شمعات الاحتراق " البوجيهات " 
-أعد ضبط خلوص شمعات الاحتراق أو غيرها إن لزم الأمر

عدم ضبط توقيت الاشتعال تماماً 
-أعد ضبط توقيت الاشتعال 
اختبر احكام ربط الكربراتير وفرن الحر وتوصيلاته 

المحرك يبطل عند التعجيل
أسباب العطل - العــــــــلاج 

طلمبة التعجيل بالكربراتير لا تعمل أو انها تعمل بكفاءة منخفضة 
-اختبر قوة تدفق البنزين لغرفة العوامة قبل الشروع في اصلاح طلمبة التعجيل في الكربراتير 

صمام الخانق لا يعمل جيداً أو أنه غير مضبوط 
-اختبر عمل صمام الخانق وأصلح العيب 

عدم كفاية البنزين الواصل للكربراتير 
-نظف ابرة الكربراتير وقاعدة الأبرة ثم اختبر مستوى الوقود في غرفة العوامة 

وجود قصر في داخل الموزع يسببه جهاز التقديم الأتوماتيكي 
-اختبر اسلاك الموزع الداخلية وتأكد من عدم وجود اسلاك عارية ممكن أن تؤدي إلى عملية قصر الدائرة 

كثرة الرواسب في فلتر الهواء 
-نظف أو غير عنصر الترشيح في فلتر الهواء 


المحرك لا يؤدي التعجيل المطلوب والمتناسب مع ضغط دواسة البنزين 
أسباب العطل - العــــــــلاج 

عدم ضبط توقيت الاشتعال 
-أعد ضبط توقيت الاشتعال 

تسرب في التفريغ الناتج داخل المحرك 
-أعد الأحكام وغير الجوانات التالفة 

عدم كفاية كمية البنزين الداخلة 
-نظف ابرة الكربراتير والنافورات 

المحرك لا يؤدي التعجيل المناسب مع ضغط دواسة البنزين : 
أسباب العطل - العــــــــلاج 

عدم ضبط أنواع توصيل الحركة من الدواسة إلى الكربراتير
- أختبر الدواسة وأن طول مشوار الدواسة متناسب مع طول مشوار بوابة الكربراتير 

عدم ضبط خلوصات صمامات محرك السيارة 
-أعد ضبط خلوصات صمامات المحرك 

عدم كفاية ضغط المكابس قبل الإشعال 
-عملية رودية للصمامات أو غير جوان وش السلندر 

عدم ضبط مقدم الشرارة الأتوماتيكي 
-غير أي جزء متآكل أو مكسور وأعد احكام توصيلات خرطوم الخلخلة الواصل للموزع 

قلة القدرة الناتجة عن المحرك : 
أسباب العطل - العــــــــلاج 

عدم ضبط توقيت الاشتعال 
-أختبر الدواسة وأن طول مشوار الدواسة متناسب مع طول مشوار بوابة الكربراتير 

عدم ضبط مقدم الشرارة الأتوماتيكي 
-أعد ضبط واصلاح اللازم 

تسرب الخلخلة من المحرك 
-أختبر وأصلح سبب التسرب من فرن الحر أو الكربراتير 

عدم ضبط خلوصات الصمامات 
-أعد ضبط الخلوصات

قلة الضغط داخل الأسطونات 
-اختبر ضغط المحرك ويرسل المحرك للعمرة إذا كانت حالته تحتاج إلى عمرة 

قلة كمية الوقود الواصل إلى الكربراتير 
-أختبر طلمبة البنزين أو ابرة الكربراتير ثم نافورات الكربراتير 

عدم ضبط الوصلات الميكانيكية من البدال إلى الكربراتير 
-أعد ضبط الوصلات ليتناسب مشوار الدواسة مع مشوار الباب في الكربراتير 

المحرك يبطل عند إيقاف السيارة ولكن يدور في الأحوال الأخرى : 
أسباب العطل - العــــــــلاج 

مسمار ضبط باب الكربراتير يحتاج إعادة ضبط 
-اضبط السرعة البطيئة بتزويد عدد اللفات 

انسداد فونية دخول الهواء 
-يتم تنظيف الفونية جيداً 

تسرب في طلمبة عن طريق فرن الحر 
-اختبر احكام ربط كل الأجزاء الموصلة لمدخل الهواء بما فيها ماسورة التقديم الاتوماتيكي 

زيادة سخونة المحرك 
-اختبر توقيت الاشعال ودورة التبريد وضبط الكربراتير وشد سير المروحة وكذلك الترموستات لمعرفة سبب زيادة سخونة المحرك 

زيادة سخونة شمعات الاحتراق " البوجيهات "
-اختبر مدى مطابقة نوع البوجيه لمواصفات السيارة 

وجود نقطة كربونية ساخنة داخل غرفة الاشتعال 
-إزالة الشوائب الكربونية المترسبة داخل غرفة الاشعال 

اختلال ضبط خلوصات الصمامات في المحرك
- أعد ضبط الخلوصات 

تسرب في الخلخلة داخل المحرك 
-أعد احكام ربط الوصلات الخاصة بدائرة الحر 

المحرك يعطس ويبطل 
أسباب العطل - العــــــــلاج 

وقود خطأ من حيث الدرجة 
-أعد ملء التانك بالوقود المناسب الوقود المستعمل أعد ضبط توقيت الاشعال توقيت الشرارة بعيداً جداً عن التوقيت الصحيح 
وجود عطل في جهاز التقديم الاتوماتيكي 
-اختبر اليايات والأثقال الخاصة بالطرد المركزي داخل الموزع 
زيادة سخونة المحرك 
-اختبر شمعات الاحتراق
زيادة السخونة في شمعات الاحتراق 
-ازل الرواسب الكربونية من داخل غرف الاشتعالاختبر دورة التبريد زيادة الترسيبات داخل غرفة الاشتعال 

تساقط مياه من الشكمان عند بدء الادارة في الجو البارد 
أسباب العطل - العــــــــلاج 
لا عيب في المحرك وانما يعد ذلك دليلاً على إحكام المحرك - لا يتم عمل شئ في المحرك 

تساقط مياه من الشكمان في درجات الحرارة العادية 
أسباب العطل - العــــــــلاج 
تلف جوان كتلة الاسطوانات 
- غير جوان كتلة الأسطوانات

وجود شرخ بغطاء كتلة الاسطوانات أو عدم استواء سطحه الأسفل 
- يتم كشط غطاء كتلة الاسطوانات

المحرك يقطع مع السرعات العالية : 
أسباب العطل - العــــــــلاج 

وجود اتساخ أو عدم احكام في الوصلات الكهربية في دورة الاشتعال 
-نظف واحكم الرباط 

احتراق أو اتساخ نقطي التلامس في الموزع " الأبلاتين " 
-نظف أوغير " الأبلاتين " 

تلف شمعات الاحتراق " البوجيهات " 
-غير البوجيهات 

وجود شوائب في الكربراتير
-نظف الكربراتير

عدم ضبط خلوصات الصمامات بالمحرك 
-اختبر وأعد ضبط خلوصات الصمامات

زيادة الشوائب في فلتر الهواء 
-نظف أو غير عضو الترشيح في فلتر الهواء

المحرك به تقطيع وعدم انتظام 
أسباب العطل - العــــــــلاج 

وجود مياه مع الوقود 
-تأكد من نظافة وعدم اختلاط الوقود الموجود بالتنك بأي مياه

عدم كفاية مستوى الوقود في الكربراتير 
-اضبط مستوى البنزين في غرفة العوامة بواسطة ضبط العوامة في الكربراتير

الوقود على وشك النفاذ من الخزان أو قلة الوقود الواصل للكربراتير 
-أعد ملء خزان السيارة واختبر فلتر الوقود ووصلات الوقود وسلامة عمل طلمبة الوقود

المحرك لا تصل درجة حرارته لدرجة الحرارة العادية 
أسباب العطل - العــــــــلاج 

عدم ضبط الترمستات أو عدم توافقه مع مدى درجة الحرارة المطلوبة للمحرك 
-غير الترموستات بآخر له المواصفات الصحيحة

تلف وحدة الاحساس بالحرارة الموجودة بالردياتير 
-غير عضو الاحساس بالحرارة بآخر سليم

عداد الحرارة أو مبينة الحرارة في السيارة 
-غير المبينة بأخرى سليمة 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ثالثا: دورة التبريد

المحرك يسخن بطريقة غير عادية 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
زود مستوى المياه نقص مستوى المياه في الردياتير 
اضبط شد السير عدم ضبط شد سير المروحة 
غير الوصلات التالفة تلف الوصلات المطاط الخاصة بالمياه 
غير الغطاء تلف غطاء الردياتير العلوي 
اغسل دورة التبريد للتخلص من الشوائب وجود سدد في مجرى المياه في دورة التبريد 
غير الترموستات تلف الترموستات 
أعد ضبط توقيت الاشعال عدم ضبط توقيت الاشعال 
اصلح أو غير طلمبة المياه تلف أو تسرب مياه من طلمبة المياه 
اختبر الوصلات وغير التالف منها تلف خرطوم المياه الموصل " القربة " 
لابد من اللجوء إلى كهربائي متخصص تلف المروحة الكهربائية التي تعمل بواسطة وحدة ارسال من الردياتير 
أحكم رباط وصلة الموزع التي تعمل بالخلخلة وغير أي جزء يكون تالفاً خلل في جهاز التقديم الأتوماتيكي 

سماع صوت خشن وعالي بعد بدء الادارة 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
أسباب العطل شحم طلمبة المياه وإذا كانت من النوع الذي لا يمكن تشحيمه أضف الإضافات المذكورة في كتالوج العربة والتي تساعد على تشحيم المحاور تلقائياً ? عدم تشجيم رومان بلي طلمبة المياه 
شحم رومان بلي الدينامو ? عدم تشحيم رومان بلي الدينامو 

تسرب مياه من طلمبة المياه 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
غير الطلمبة تلف مانع التسرب بالطلمبة

وجود نفخ وفوران من الردياتير 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
? تلف جوان كتلة الاسطوانات أو شرخ في غطاء الكتلة ? تلف جوان كتلة الاسطوانات أو شرخ في غطاء الكتلة 

الردياتير يحتاج تزويد مياه باستمرار 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
أختبر الوصلات الكاوتش وغير التالف منها أو الجوان التالف أو إلحم الردياتير إذا لزم الأمر ? تسرب مياه من الردياتير ويدل على مكانها وجود ترسيبات من الصدأ 
تختبر قوام الزيت ولونه داخل الكرتير فإن بدا مثل قوام " الطحينة " دل على تلف الجوان ويتم تغييره ? تسرب المياه لداخل المحرك 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
رابعا: البطارية

قلة كثافة المحلول عند قياسه بالهيدروميتر 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
اختبر الدينامو واعد شحن البطارية ? ضعف شحن البطارية 
? أعد ضبط الحامض مع منع التسرب إذا كان من أعلى وإذا كان التسرب من الجانب غير البطارية ? فقط الحامض نتيجة التسريات للخارج 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
خامسا: دورة الوقود
السيارة تستهلك وقود زيادة عن المعدل 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
أعد ضبط الكربراتيرالكربراتير يحتاج إلى ضبط 
غير عضو الترشيح في فلتر الهواء وجود اختناق في مدخل الهواء 

المحرك يعطس أو يحدث به باك فاير عند زيادة السرعة 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
اختبر سلامة عمل الخانق وصلابته صمام الخانق معلق على وضع شبه مقفول 
نظف الكربراتير واختبر سلامة الوقود الوقود شحيح أو وجود ماء على البنزين 
احكم رباط الفرن وتوصيلاته تسرب الهواء في فرن الحر 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

سادسا : دورة الزيت

المحرك يحتاج إضافة زيت باستمرار مع وجود دخان أزرق من الشكمان 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
أعهد بالحرك إلى ورشة متخصصة تآكل في السلندرات والمكابس 

المحرك يحتاج إضافة زيت بإستمرار مع عدم ظهور أي شئ غير عادي من الشكمان 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل
نظف المحرك جيداً ثم أدر السيارة لمعرفة مكان التسرب ثم احكم رباط الجزء الذي يحدث فيه تسرب الزيت يتسرب من المحرك 

نور التحذير الخاص بالزيت لا ينطفئ مع إدارة المحرك 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل
أختبر مستوى الزيت في المحرك نقص التحذير بالمحرك 
استبدل مبين ضغط الزيت تلف مبين ضغط الزيت نفسه 
ويمكن اختبار سلامة التوصيل بنزع سلك الوحدة فإذا انطفأ النور التحذيري دل ذلك على تلف وحدة الارسال نفسها ويجب تغييرها وإذا لم يطفأ النور دل ذلك على عدم سلامة التوصيلات الكهربية تلف وحدة الارسال الموجودة بالمحرك 
يجب أن يعهد بالسيارة إلى ورشة متخصصة وجود عيب في دورة الزيت 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

سابعا :انوار التحذير فى التابلوه

نور التحذير للزيت يظهر عند الدوران بالسيارة ، نور التحذير بنطفئ فقط عند زيادة سرعة دوران المحرك 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
أكمل مستوى الزيت نقص مستوى الزيت بالكرتير 
إذا كان الزيت المستخدم زيت مناسب فلا بد من اللجوء لورشة متخصصة قلة ضغط الزيت عند السرعات البطيئة 

نور دورة الاشعال " الدينامو " يبقى بعد دوران المحرك 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل
غير السير , قطع سير الدينامو 
اختبر سلامة عمل الدينامو لدى ورشة متخصصة عدم وجود خرج من الدينامو 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ثامنا: الات الجر

وجود ذبذبة في السيارة أثناء السير 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل
أعد احكام المسامير عدم احكام ربط مسامير الاطارات جيداً 
أعد عملية ترصيص العجلات في ورشة متخصصة عدم اتزان العجلات ويظهر ذلك بظهور الذبذبات على سرعات معينة 
غير الاطار التالف وجود تلف بالاطار الكاوتشوك نفسه 
غير الوصلات المفصلية التالفة تلف الوصلات المفصلية للعربات ذات الجر الأمامي "الكوبلن" 
غير الرولمان بلي التالف تلف رولمان بلي العجل 

المحرك يدور ولكن العربة لا تتحرك بعد تمام التعشيق 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
أعهد بالسيارة لورشة متخصصة كسر عمود الكردان أو عامود " الكوبلن " في حالة الجر الامامي 
أعهد بالسيارة لورشة متخصصة عطل في الدفرنسيل الخلفي 
اختبر المشوار الحر للدبرياج أو ألجأ لورشة متخصصة للاصلاح عطل بالدبرياج أو كسر الأسطوانة 

صعوبة في تعشيق السرعات
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
اضبط المشوار الحر للدبرياج الدبرياج لا يفصل تماماً 
يجب تغيير اسطوانة الدبرياج كسر أو تلف الاسطوانة 
ادفع العجلة الأمامية في حالة الجر الأمامي أو الخلفية في حالة الجر الخلفي وأدر المحرك ثم استعمل بدال الدبرياج مع التعشيق أو استخدم الفرامل حتى يفك الالتصاق فإذا لم يفك لابد من فك الدسك والأسطوانة التصاق الاسطوانة بالقرص الضاغط خاصة بعد التخزين لمدة طويلة 

انزلاق الدبرياج 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
أعد ضبط مشوار الدبرياج عدم ضبط المشوار للدبرياج 
غير الاسطوانة أو ابحث عن مصدر الزيت وأمنعه وجود زيت أو شحم في الاسطوانة 
غير الاسطوانة تآكل اسطوانة الدبرياج 

وجود رعشة بالدبرياج 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
غير الديسك عدم ضبط الدسك 
غير قواعد تثبت المحرك عدم صلاحية قواعد تثبت المحرك 
غير الاسطوانة التالفة تلف صرة الاسطوانة 

وجود صوت عند ضغط بدال الدبرياج 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
أعد ضبط مشوار الدبرياج عدم ضبط مشوار البدال 
غير رولمان بلي الدبرياج تلف رولمان بلي الدبرياج 

بدال الدبرياج لا يعود لوضعه الأصلي بعد الوصل 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
اضبط وصلات وخلوصات البدال عيب في وصلات الدبرياج 

صدور أصوات من صندوق التروس أثناء التعشيق 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
أعد ضبط السرعة البطيئة زيادة سرعته البطيئة 


صدور أصوات خلال التعشيق للسرعات المختلفة
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
أعهد بالسيارة إلى ورشة متخصصة تآكل غوايش التروس 
أعهد بالسيارة إلى ورشة متخصصة تآكل رولمان بلي صندوق التروس 
أعهد بالسيارة إلى ورشة متخصصة عدم سلامة عمل الدبرياج 

الجيربوكس يفك التعشيق من تلقاء نفسه 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
أعهد بالسيارة إلى ورشة متخصصة تآكل في الجيربوكس 
غير القواعد التالفة تآكل قواعد تثبيت كل من المحرك والجيربوكس 


وجود صعوبة في فك التعشيقات في الجيربوكس 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
املأ الجيربوكس بالزيت حسب المستوى الصحيح عدم ضبط مستوى الزيت في الجيربوكس 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
تاسعا : دورة الفرامل 

وجود ارتعاش عند فرملة السيارة 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
أعد رباط الأجزاء عدم إحكام ربط الأجزاء 
أعد خرط الطنابير أو غيرها تآكل طنابير العجلات 
غير لقم الفرامل " تيل الفرامل " تلف لقم الفرامل " تيل الفرامل " 

انحراف السيارة لأحد الاتجاهين عند فرملتها 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
اضبط النفخ في الاطارات أحد الاطارات به ضغط أقل من الآخر 
اضبط الفرامل بحيث يتم الايقاف في نفس الوقت في الناحيتين اليمنى واليسرى وبنفس القوة عدم ضبط الفرامل بالتساوي في الناحيتين اليمنى واليسرى 
نظف الناحية التي بها شحوم وجود شحوم أو زيت على العجل من ناحية يسبب انزلاق التيل أو عدم فاعلية الفرامل 
فك الاسطوانة وأزل سبب الحشر حشر أو التصاق أحد الاسطوانات الفرعية مما يسبب عدم فاعلية فرملة العجلة عند فرملة السيارة 

السيارة لا تقف إلا بعد ضغط بدال الفرامل لمشوار طويل جداً 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
اضبط مشوار تيل الفرامل وغير التيل إذا كان متآكلا عدم ضبط مشوار البدال وتيل الفرامل 

البدال يحتاج لإعادة الضغط عدة مرات لظهور فاعلية الفرامل 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
يستخرج الهواء من دورة الفرامل وجود هواء بدورة الفرامل 
غير ماستر الفرامل وجود عيب في ماستر الفرامل الرئسي 
ابحث عن مكان التسرب وامنعه بإحكام التربيط وجود تسرب بسيط في الدورة 

سخونة طنابير العجل أو إنبعاث دخان من تيل الفرامل
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
أعد ضبط التيل التصاق التيل مع الطانبير 
أوقف السيارة ودع الطنابير تبرد قبل بدء الحركة استخدام الفرامل بصورة مستمرة على المنحدرات أو خلال قطر السيارة 

هرب الفرامل بصورة مفاجئة 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل
أعهد بالسيارة إلى ورشة متخصصة كسر أو قطع بأحد مواسير الفرامل 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

عاشرا : اجهزة التعليق

السيارة منخفضة من الأمام 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
اضبط نفخ الاطارات قلة نفخ الاطارات 
غير الياي المكسور كسر أحد اليايات 
غير الياي الضعيف ضعف أحد اليايات 
غير المساعد الضعيف ضعف مساعد السوستة الأمامي 

خبط شديد أثناء قيادة السيارة 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
اضبط النفخ في الاطارات زيادة نفخ الاطارات 
لا تحمل أكثر من اللازم مع توزيع الحمل الموجود على السيارة السيارة محملة أكثر من اللازم أو الحمل غير موزع بإنتظام 
غير الاطار غير المستدير وجود بيضاوي في العجلات 
أحكم ربط المساعد أو غيره عدم إحكام ربط مساعد سوستة أو تلف المساعد 
غير الياي المكسور كسر الياي 
استخدم كوريك لرفع الجسم وفك الحشر الموجود بالتعليق حشر أو التصاق أجزاء التعليق 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
حادى عشر : التعرف على اصوات الخبطات فى المحرك

صوت نقر ضعيف في أعلى المحرك
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
اضبط التاكيهات 
أعهد بالسيارة إلى ورشة متخصصة 
عدم ضبط خلوصات التاكيهات 

استمرار صوت النقر حتى بعد ضبط الخلوص 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
أعهد بالسيارة إلى ورشة متخصصة وجود تآكل في الكامات أو دليل الكامات أو الأذرع المتأرجحه 

وجود نقر مستمر ومتوسط أثناء دوران المحرك وزيادة الحمل 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
لا تحاول إدارة المحرك مرة أخرى تآكل النهايات الصغرى لعامود التوصيل من ناحية المكبس (بنز المكبس) 

خبط شديد يزداد صوته مع زيادة سرعة المحرك 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
أعهد بالسيارة للورشة لإجراء عمرة في المحرك تآكل النهاية الكبرى لأذرع التوصيل " البيل " 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


الثانى عشر : التعرف على الاصوات فى المحرك
وجود صوت صفارة في المحرك 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
اختبر كل من سير المروحة وطلمبة المياه وغير التالف جفاف احتكاك سير المروحة أو تلف حشو طلمبة المياه 

صوت صفارة أو تنقير عند استعمال بدال الدبرياج 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
استبدال رولمان بلي الدبرياج تلف رولمان بلي الدبرياج 

صوت تنفيس من المحرك 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
أعد رباط الشكمان أو غيره إذا لزم الأمر تسرب غازات الشكمان من الفلانشة العلوية من فرن الشكان 

صوت تخبيط خفيف أثناء التعجيل من مقدمة المحرك 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
استبدال كاتينة الادارة تلف كتينة تشغيل عامود التاكيهات 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

الثالث عشر: المولد " الدينامو "

عدم شحن البطارية 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
انزع الفرش وغير التالف منه ، أو نظفها وأعد تركيبها حشر الفرش بالمولد 
إذا دل لون الياي على زيادة سخونته غير الياي ضعف ياي الضغط على الفرش 
نظف بقطعة قماش مبللة بالبنزين وجود قذارة أو رواسب على مجمع الدينامو " الكلكتور " 
نظف سطح المجمع بقطعة سنفرة ناعمة وإذا كان النقر به شديداً أعهد به إلى كهربائي متخصص حرق مجمع الدينامو من الاحتكاك بالفرش 
أعهد به لكهربائي متخصص لإصلاح عطل وجود عطل في أسلاك الدينامو الداخلية 

تذبذب شحن الدينامو 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
تأكد من جودة توصيل أرضي الكتاوت 
غير أو أعد ضبط كتاوت الدينامو 
عيب في كتاوت الدينامو أو ضعف توصيل الأرضي ويظهر ذلك في تذبذب استضاءة الأنوار أو تذبذب مؤشر مبين الشحن 

صدور أصوات من الدينامو 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
اختبر تربيط الدينامو والطارة واحكم الرباط عدم احكام ربط الدينامو في الجسم أو طارة الدينامو 
غير رولمان البلي التالف تآكل رولمان بلي الدينامو 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

رابع عشر: المولد أو التيار المتردد 
في حالة وجود مولد ذو تيار متردد فإن أي خطأ في الشحن يؤدي لتلف المولد بسهولة لذا فإن أي عطل خارج عن عدم شد سير الدينامو أو فك أحد التوصيلات الخارجية أو قطع سير الدينامو يجب أن يعهـد بهــا لورشة متخصصة
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
شد السير أو غيره إذا لزم الأمر عدم شحن الدينامو 
اختبر وأحكم رباط أي سلك مع مراعاة أن يكون المحرك غير دائر أثناء ذلك حتى لا يحدث تلف في موحدات الدينامو ارتخاء أو قطع سير الدينامو 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

خامس عشر : انوار السيارة

عدم إضاءة جميع مصابيح السيارة 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
نظف أقطاب البطارية وأعد ربطها رداءة التوصيل بالبطارية 
اختبر وأحكم رباط الوصلات غير المحكمة الرباط خاصة الوصلات الأرضية رداءة التوصيلات في الدائرة 
غير أو أعد شحن البطارية تلف البطارية تماماً أو فراغها تماماً 

مصابيح السيارة تخفت أثناء إدارة المارش 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
نظف أقطاب البطارية وأحكم رباط النهايات وجود تمليح على أقطاب البطارية يسبب مقاومة عالية في كبل البطارية 

مصابيح السيارة المتصلة بمفتاح الأنوار الرئيسي لا تضئ مع المفتاح 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
استخدام كوبري بين طرفي المفتاح إذا أضاءت المصابيح غير المفتاح إذا لم تضئ افحص المنصهر أو غير المصابيح التالفة تلف مفتاح الأنوار الرئيسي 
اعمل توصيلة أرضي منفصلة مؤقتة للاختبار ونظف مكان توصيل الأرضي جيداً رداءة توصيل الأرضي 
اختبر المفتاح كما سبق وغيره إذا لزم الأمر تلف المفتاح 
تتبع الاسلاك الموصلة وغير التالف منها تلف أو قطع سلك التوصيل لهذه المصابيح 
غير المصابيح التالفة تلف المصابيح ذاتها 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

سادس عشر: مجموعه من المصابيح لا تعمل 

جانب واحد من المصابيح الخلفية والجانبية لا يعمل مع صلاحية الإشارة ونور تحذير الفرامل
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
تتبع المنصهر التالف وغيره غالباً ما يكون منصهر الخط تالفاً 

مصباح مستقل لا يعمل أو أحد المعدات التكميلية لا تعمل
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
تتبع المنصهر وغيره تلف المنصهر الخاص بالمصباح أو الجهاز التكميلي 

مصباح مستقل لا يعمل أو أحد المعدات التكميلية لا تعمل مثل مساحات المطر - الساعة - ولاعة السجائر 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
يتم العلاج كما سبق الشرح أسباب العطل نفس العيب في حالة انطفاء أحد المصابيح 
يتم إصلاح أو استبدال المعدة التالفة تلف المعدة التكميلية ذاتها 
أصلح أو غير المفتاح التالف تلف المفتاح الخاص بتشغيل المعدة 
أصلح أو استبدل المفتاح التالف تلف المفتاح الخاص بتشغيلها 

أنوار لوحة العداد لا تعمل 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
اصلاح كما سبق شرحه في البند السابق عيب كما سبق شرحه في المصباح المستقل 
شد سير الدينامو جيداً ارتخاء سير الدينامو والمروحة 

كل الأنوار تخفت عند الوقوف وعند السرعات البطيئة 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
اشحن أو استبدل البطارية ضعف البطارية 
شد السير ارتخاء سير الدينامو 
أعد ضبط كتاوت الدينامو ضعف خرج الدينامو

كل الأنوار تخفت حتى مع كون المحرك مسرعاً
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
غير المصابيح المتفحمة زيادة اسوداد أو تفحم المصابيح 
نظف ووصل الأرضي بإحكام ضعف توصيل الأرضي 
غير الفوانيس المعتمة 
اختبر وأصلح عيوب الأسلاك 
صدأ عاكس الفانوس وعتامته 

ضعف أستضاءة أحد اوزوج الفوانيس الأمامية
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
اشحن أو غير البطارية 
أعد شد سير المروحة 
وجود عيب في توصيلات الأسلاك 

وجود ومضات واستضاءة مفاجئة في الأنوار أثناء شحن الدينامو للبطارية
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
أزل بعض الأحمال الكهربية من السيارة سوء حالة البطارية أو ضعفها الشديد 
ارتخاء سير المروحة والدينامو 
زيادة الحمل على البطارية لوجود أجهزة كهربية كثيرة بالسيارة​*


----------



## سمير شربك (9 يونيو 2010)

شكرا اخي طارق 
ويمكنك الأطلاع في الموضوع التالي ص - 3-4
عن الموسوعة الكاملة 
التي ساكملها تباعا


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (9 يونيو 2010)

شكرآ لمتابعتك اخي سمير


----------



## FAOUZI 1 (9 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووووووور

جزاك الله خيرآآ


----------



## م.سعد نجم (25 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير على المعلومات


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (15 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## طارق فاروق زين (29 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## zaaak (31 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم بنسبة مصابيح السيارة تخفت أثناء إدارة المارش 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
نظف أقطاب البطارية وأحكم رباط النهايات وجود تمليح على أقطاب البطارية يسبب مقاومة عالية في كبل البطارية 
لو امكن توضيح انا قست الدينمو وقالي يشحن بزيادة وقستة مرة ثانية وقالي مية مية ولاملاح ماهي راضية تروح
القي عندكم حل


----------



## hih2 (30 ديسمبر 2010)

ممتاز


جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed malik (30 ديسمبر 2010)

وفقك الله ونفع بك الأمة .


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (19 فبراير 2011)

شكرأ للاخوه الاعضاء المرور والتعليقات القيمه


----------



## AhmedFikry (22 فبراير 2011)

الف شكــر
جزاك الله كل الخير ​


----------

